# Mk3 r32 swap



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll start off by saying i'm thinking of going forward with this project just not sure about the cost and the availability of a used r32 motor. I know there has been people on vortex that have succesfully accomplished this. If anyone has any productive information i would greatly appreciate it thanks.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

just the 3.2 vr swap? or the whole drivetrain? if youre goin for the awd... I hope you have deeeeeep pockets, sir. as far as the motor, scan classifieds. Put up a WTB thread, you'll be surprised what people have hidden away in their garages. 

Also, this thread belongs in the hybrid/swap forum. 

The Motorsport forum is for serious race cars and questions pertaining to them. 

(just look at apr's garage it blows my mind)

hope i helped:beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind reply. Yes the 3.2l and no awd.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

oh then it should be "easy" 

no one likes getting yelled at to search. It gets old. Good luck! I'm gonna go back to turbo'n my ABA. ;-)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I have already done some searching. I also have NLS near me. I'll have to drive up their and talk to josh about it.


----------

